# Nova Check (Burberry) Muster



## matschi (17. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man das Burberry muster selbst _(am besten einfach & schnell)_ mit Photoshop zusammen stellen kann!?

danke schon mal im Vorraus

matschi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. August 2007)

Hi,
also du ziehst eine Auswahl auf und füllst diese mit der gewünschten Farbe. am besten machst du das jeweils auf einer gesonderten Ebene. Um diesen Überlagerungseffekt zu bekommen verrringerst du einfach die Ebenedeckgraft. Wenn du nun ein Raport fertig hast kannst dieses als Muster festlegen und so eine ganze Fläche damit füllen.

Gruß


----------

